# Acanthoscurria geniculata versus Nhandu tripepii



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

After much deliberation, I'm considering getting an adult of either. A. geniculata has a huuuuuge fan base, but poor tripepii deserves loving to! 

If pitted against each other (not physically), how would these two fare with regards to?

- temperament 
- visibility 
- urticating hair 
- feeding response 
- looks

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 8, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> After much deliberation, I'm considering getting an adult of either. A. geniculata has a huuuuuge fan base, but poor tripepii deserves loving to!
> 
> If pitted against each other (not physically), how would these two fare with regards to?
> 
> ...


These are all similar except looks, that is subjective. Personally I like the Nhandu  tripepii.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 4


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> These are all similar except looks, that is subjective. Personally I like the Nhandu  tripepii.



As was my impression after reading everything here with the word tripepii and vulpinus  Thanks for that quick summary. You shot down multiple birds with 1 stone.

What is the actual color? Does it really have the color of cantaloupe meat? Google images is such a chronic liar.


----------



## sdsnybny (Oct 8, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> As was my impression after reading everything here with the word tripepii and vulpinus  Thanks for that quick summary. You shot down multiple birds with 1 stone.
> 
> What is the actual color? Does it really have the color of cantaloupe meat? Google images is such a chronic liar.


more strawberry blonde, my pics are taken under 6000k (daylight) florescent light with just normal settings on my HTC one M9 phone no editing. pic is from two different angles shot seconds apart one from the lighted side and one form the shadow side

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 8, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> more strawberry blonde, my pics are taken under 6000k (daylight) florescent light with just normal settings on my HTC one M9 phone no editing


Strawberry blonde is the least color one would expect from something with a temper rivaling that of an African buffalo. If that is the case, let me say "So pink"! The irony is killing me. Pink Bitey Thingey!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 9, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> - looks


They both look good, but I am a sucker for fluffy spiders.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 9, 2017)

I found a 5-inch female N. tripepii. So, should I choose a week's worth of food, or a spider?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 9, 2017)

I think I'll go with the spider. Ill just eat peanut butter for 7 days straight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EulersK (Oct 9, 2017)

I mean really, you can't go wrong with any Nhandu. My personal favorite is N. coloratovillosus, if you can get your hands on one  Such an attitude on those guys, you can't pick up their enclosures without a threat posture. Also, _so fluffy_.
_












N. coloratovillosus



 EulersK
 Oct 22, 2016
 2

brazilian black and white tarantula
brazilopelma coloratovillosum
coloratovillosus
female
nhandu
nhandu coloratovillosus




						This is quickly becoming my favorite species. Gotta love these attitude on these. Ravenous...
					



_

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 9, 2017)

EulersK said:


> I mean really, you can't go wrong with any Nhandu. My personal favorite is N. coloratovillosus, if you can get your hands on one  Such an attitude on those guys, you can't pick up their enclosures without a threat posture. Also, _so fluffy_.
> _
> 
> 
> ...


These nasty New Worlds are what I need. I think a thread is in effect?  Last night I fell asleep standing while staring at my versicolor, when it moved a pedipalp I jumped around and rejoiced!


----------



## EulersK (Oct 9, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> These nasty New Worlds are what I need. I think a thread is in effect?  Last night I fell asleep standing while staring at my versicolor, when it moved a pedipalp I jumped around and rejoiced!


OW's get all the credit for being defensive. Sure, NW's generally don't have the venom, but many are just as (if not more) defensive than an OW. A short list of species that would happily bite:
-N. coloratovillosus (or any Nhandu, really)
-A. geniculata
-P. cancerides
-T. stirmi

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 9, 2017)

My tripepis a more defensive NW. Threat posturing and kicking sometimes. Great eater tho, and really nice looking. 

I agree, very blonde. 

Don't own a geniculata. But id like to one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Oct 9, 2017)

N.chromatus has to be my favorite out of the genus. They reign supreme coloration wise IMO. The contrasting black and white coloration along with the bright red abdomen and solid white carapace is strikingly beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 9, 2017)

Thats it! Im getting a Nhandu tripepii 
Seller told me that particular tripepii hates people. Im so thrilled!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## cold blood (Oct 9, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> - temperament
> - visibility
> - urticating hair
> - feeding response
> - looks


Genic and Nhandu all pretty similar in many ways....spectacular eaters, fast growth, generally out and visible and with each specimen the defensiveness and flickiness are up to the individual.

My coloratovillsus is one of the flickiest ts I own, but unlike EukersK, I have never seen a threat posture from her













Nhandu



__ cold blood
__ May 18, 2017
__ 1



						freshly molted N. coloratovillsus
					



  ...others say tripeppi and chromatus are bad flickers, but I can't say I have ever seen any of mine flick....really now that  think of it, P. cancerides is the only NW terrestrial I have ever owned that threw threat postures...and they aren't shy about it either.  You want attitude in a NW, look no further than P. cancerides...they are in a league of their own IME.













20170419_000909



__ cold blood
__ Apr 21, 2017



						P. cancerides
					
















Resized952016112095153437



__ cold blood
__ Nov 20, 2016
__ 2



						P. cancerides   3.5"
					




Looks would be the deciding factor of these two IMO.   Geniculata is one of the most spectacular looking tarantulas around...no matter many times you tell yourself they are over-hyped, they are still jaw dropping every time you look at them.

That said, I also really love blond tarantulas, I just think it is such a cool look....to me, the blond is a more unexpected color.













tripeppii



__ cold blood
__ Sep 30, 2017



						Nhandu tripeppii juvie
					



View media item 40917

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 9, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Genic and Nhandu all pretty similar in many ways....spectacular eaters, fast growth, generally out and visible and with each specimen the defensiveness and flickiness are up to the individual.
> 
> My coloratovillsus is one of the flickiest ts I own, but unlike EukersK, I have never seen a threat posture from her
> 
> ...



I also like geniculata. And will get one soon. But since I like strawberry blonde (Pink Bitey Thingy ), I decided to go for tripepii.

Also this particular tripepii is not much of a flicker, but a biter  Im so happy.  And is also always out. The better to observe her

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graves6661 (Oct 9, 2017)

I am a sucker for genics lol.  Mine is always outside of her hide and not defensive at all.  She rarely kicks hair but will try to bite anything that moves in her enclosure.  Anything.....   That being said, her feeding response is very enthusiastic to say the least.  I've see her almost do a flip trying to grab a roach that ran behind her.  

Mine genic is always a crowd pleaser. Friend of mine always ask me to feed her when they come over.  Cannot recommend them more for any collection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Oct 9, 2017)

EulersK said:


> OW's get all the credit for being defensive. Sure, NW's generally don't have the venom, but many are just as (if not more) defensive than an OW. A short list of species that would happily bite:
> -N. coloratovillosus (or any Nhandu, really)
> -A. geniculata
> -P. cancerides
> -T. stirmi


My meanest T., hands down, is my P. pulcher. One of these days she is going to bite me, I know it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Olan (Oct 10, 2017)

Can't go wrong with a Phormictopus if you want a big new world that will try to kill you. And mine has no idea she even has urticating hairs. Fangs are all she needs

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 10, 2017)

CyclingSam said:


> My meanest T., hands down, is my P. pulcher. One of these days she is going to bite me, I know it!
> View attachment 254364



T gigas is one of the reason that got me to tripepii, because they look blonde!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 10, 2017)

Olan said:


> Can't go wrong with a Phormictopus if you want a big new world that will try to kill you. And mine has no idea she even has urticating hairs. Fangs are all she needs
> View attachment 254376



And what kind of Phormictopus is this?  cancerides?


----------



## Olan (Oct 10, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> And what kind of Phormictopus is this?  cancerides?


A Phormictopus "sp. purple", probably a P. cancerides that has slightly more purple color than average.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 10, 2017)

How are Pamphos and Xenesthis? Are they bold too? How bold are they compared to geniculata, Nhandu or Phormictopus?


----------



## cold blood (Oct 10, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> How are Pamphos and Xenesthis? Are they bold too? How bold are they compared to geniculata, Nhandu or Phormictopus?


Pamphs are similiar to a genic.  Never hide, rarely even get spooked once they have some size....the only differrence is feeding response...genics are amazing, Pamphs make genics look like rose hairs....Pamphs eat genics...lol....its unlikely there is a more hungry terrestrial genus anywhere.

I always joke that if you fed a Pamph mid-molt, it just might crawl back in the old exo for one more kill.

Pamps may not be quite as colorful, but theyre every bit as impressive if not more impressive.













Resized952017022895233014



__ cold blood
__ Mar 1, 2017
__ 3



						nigricolor.

Gotta love Pamphs!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 10, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Pamphs are similiar to a genic.  Never hide, rarely even get spooked once they have some size....the only differrence is feefing response...genics are amazing, Pamphs make genics look like rose hairs....Pamphs eat genics...lol....its unlikely there is a more hungry terrestrial genus anywhere.
> 
> I always joke that if you fed a Pamph mid-molt, it just might crawl back in the old exo for one more kill.
> 
> ...



Thank you for that piece of info! I always thought genics were better than Pamphos in the feeding frenzy department! How about attitude towards their human keepers? Do Pamphos view their keepers as food too? Lol. 

Which Pampho has colorful females? @boina has seen ultramarinus females that had drab brown coloration too, so them being always colorful may not always be the case.

I assume Xenesthis is the shy Pamphobeteus? Thanks!


----------



## cold blood (Oct 10, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Thank you for that piece of info! I always thought genics were better than Pamphos in the feeding frenzy department! How about attitude towards their human keepers? Do Pamphos view their keepers as food too? Lol.


Pamphs view any movement as something to investigate, literally every movement is noticed....generally they back off when they realize its not edible....but their enthusiasm for feeding should always be anticipated.

But truthfully, not much different from working with a genic.  I've never seen my pamph throw a threat posture or flick hairs...and it never hides...but if you need to work with it close, you will be working with it close, because they just don't scare off easily.


efmp1987 said:


> Which Pampho has colorful females?


I'd say a freshly molted ultramarinus...but that species is also the only one in the genus that doesn't really get as large as the others....They are the smallest Pamph species if I recall correctly.

Almost all Pamphobetus females are black to chocolaty brown (often depending on where they are in their molt cycle.   Mature males are the ones that get super-colorful and bright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Oct 10, 2017)

I got a WC P. antinous a couple of years ago that went into hiding for the next year. Since I didn't see it I kept feeding it... when I finally decided I needed to know what was going on and lifted the hide I found a Pamph looking like a tennis ball on legs - with those legs raised and fangs dripping venom.... So much for always out and no threat posture @cold blood .

Xenesthis is the colorful Pampho when it comes to females, although mine has been known to reject a roach now and then, not that she's skinny, but just not as glutonous as my other Pamphos or my genic. P. insignis retain some color as females, too, but they are rare - basically a larger P. ultramarinus.

Edit: No, my Xenesthis is not shy - she's always out and always willing to demonstrate some threat postures.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 10, 2017)

What is that blue-rumped species to the left of the Arachnoposter word?

http://arachnoboards.com/images/worldwide.jpg


----------



## dangerforceidle (Oct 10, 2017)

Looks like _Psalmopoeus pulcher_ -- see comparison here:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lateapexpredator (Oct 10, 2017)

Olan said:


> Can't go wrong with a Phormictopus if you want a big new world that will try to kill you. And mine has no idea she even has urticating hairs. Fangs are all she needs
> View attachment 254376


Oh man s/he is beautiful and my daughter would LOVE a purple T. If I get another one this is definitely going on the list.


----------



## efmp1987 (Oct 10, 2017)

dangerforceidle said:


> Looks like _Psalmopoeus pulcher_ -- see comparison here:


Very pretty! I call this the arboreal tripepii!


----------



## cold blood (Oct 10, 2017)

lateapexpredator said:


> Oh man s/he is beautiful and my daughter would LOVE a purple T. If I get another one this is definitely going on the list.















more sp. purple



__ cold blood
__ Oct 4, 2017
__ 1


















Resized952017031095020614



__ cold blood
__ Mar 10, 2017



						freshly molted LV female
					
















Resized952016120295165937



__ cold blood
__ Dec 2, 2016



						LV
					
















Resized952016112295220852



__ cold blood
__ Nov 23, 2016
__ 3


















Resized952016112095185204



__ cold blood
__ Nov 20, 2016
__ 4



						versicolor juvie

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

